# New anime based on game consoles



## mrtofu (Sep 10, 2012)

deleted


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 11, 2012)

wthf!?


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 11, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Valwin (Sep 11, 2012)

I hear about this a anime base on the console wars o boy


----------



## Gahars (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds finger-pointingly quirky.

Needless to say, I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 11, 2012)

Valwin said:


> I hear about this a anime base on the console wars o boy


wtf how is this guy back....


----------



## gameandmatch (Sep 11, 2012)

Well I guess that is one way to make fun of the fanboy wars........


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 11, 2012)

Marcse = Mario
Greege = Luigi
Gia = Sonic
Saroid = Samus

The rest I dont know

Until now it is a bit ridiculous, and we already know who is the winner.


----------



## Recorderdude (Sep 11, 2012)

MASA=Mother/Lucas.

There you go, MOTHER 3 in an anime.

also, Pirika=pikachu, fosta=starfox, opul=opa opa (fantasy zone), Neru = Phantasy Star girl, Ramses=Columns, Tejilof=Tetris, Carvai=Kirby, Fare=fire emblem. I forget who zerig is.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 11, 2012)

Pirika = Pikachu?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2012)

This is like Android School of Flowers..

yes...anime girls..based on Android developers...Dr. Google is their sensei. with Samsung, HTC, Sony Ericson, Motorola, LG, and Apple (ironicaly who's father just recently passed away lol)...don't believe me?..google it


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 11, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> This is like Android School of Flowers..
> 
> yes...anime girls..based on Android developers...Dr. Google is their sensei. with Samsung, HTC, Sony Ericson, Motorola, LG, and Apple (ironicaly who's father just recently passed away lol)...don't believe me?..google it



I got really surprised, because this actually exists


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm into all sorts of anime, but I don't think I'll be watching this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2012)

Aw man Nintendo vs. Sega humor! Party like it's 1989!

Seriously though, this sounds pretty shitty. The only thing worse than humor about console wars is anime humor about console wars.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Judging from the website, it's based on game companies rather than game consoles. They have sections factions for Capcom, Namco and others.

When I read the title I was like, "Oh, they're making a Neptunia anime?" Nope...


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 11, 2012)

tejilof is link


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess i'll watch the first few episodes when its released, i'm not expecting something awesome though.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 11, 2012)

my mind is telling me that......
marcse can throw fire balls


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 11, 2012)

Recorderdude said:


> MASA=Mother/Lucas.
> 
> There you go, MOTHER 3 in an anime.
> 
> also, Pirika=pikachu, fosta=starfox, opul=opa opa (fantasy zone), Neru = Phantasy Star girl, Ramses=Columns, Tejilof=Tetris, Carvai=Kirby, Fare=fire emblem. I forget who zerig is.



Weeeeell Zerig is holding Majora's Mask.


----------



## FireValk01 (Sep 11, 2012)

im betting pirika is pikachu? 

oh nvm i see someone listed them lol


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2012)

Bah. Saw the title and thought it was Hyperdimension Neptunia......


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 11, 2012)

lol i know a anime themed game on the PS3 that is about game console and game companies but lol... ANIME?!?!?


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 11, 2012)

Opul looks like a happy Erza from Fairy Tail...


----------



## mameks (Sep 11, 2012)

well this sounds like shit


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 13, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Bah. Saw the title and thought it was Hyperdimension Neptunia......



Yeah that's why I came rushing into the thread.


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 13, 2012)

Zerig is most definitely from the Zelda universe. Links maybe?? He has a triforce earing, he's holding the Majora's Mask, and you can see Navi too.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 13, 2012)

celeron53 said:


> Zerig is most definitely from the Zelda universe. Links maybe?? He has a triforce earing, he's holding the Majora's Mask, and you can see Navi too.



I didn't even notice Navi...
Officially the worst anime of all time if Navi is in it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> celeron53 said:
> 
> 
> > Zerig is most definitely from the Zelda universe. Links maybe?? He has a triforce earing, he's holding the Majora's Mask, and you can see Navi too.
> ...




Navi - Oi!, Oi! oi!, Oi!, Oi!,Oi!

oi = HEY.

oh god.


----------

